# Vets 'Budman:  time for national vet ID



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2012)

> The veterans ombudsman is recommending that the federal government produce a national identity card for ex-soldiers and former members of the RCMP.
> 
> In a new special report, Guy Parent says an ID card would help Veterans Affairs Canada track the roughly 750,000 veterans and allow them better access to health and financial benefits.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 11 Dec 12

More from the Veterans Ombudsman's report:


> (....)
> CONCLUSION AND RECOMMENDATIONS
> Veterans Affairs Canada has overall responsibility for Canada’s nearly 750,000 Veterans, including the provision of health treatment and financial benefits to ill and injured Veterans and assistance with their transition to civilian life.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2012)

Ummmm!  I already have a NDI 75.  Do I really need another ID card stating I am a Veteran with time in?


----------



## GAP (11 Dec 2012)

But then all the Legion's associates would be eligible for one, would they not?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ummmm!  I already have a NDI 75.  Do I really need another ID card stating I am a Veteran with time in?



NDI 75 is on for those that have served 10 years or more.

A Veteran is defined by Veteran affairs and DND as;

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/salute/fall2001/definition

New Definition of a Veteran

VAC and the Department of National Defence (DND) have extended veteran status to former Canadian Forces members and Reserve Force members who:

    meet DND's military occupational classification requirements (MOC-qualified); and
    have been released from the Forces with an honourable discharge.

Veteran status recognizes the potential risk that Canadian Forces members assume by donning the uniform and pledging allegiance. Veteran status does not mean that all former members are eligible to receive VAC benefits and services. As in the past, access to VAC benefits and services will continue to be based on your eligibility status and need.
Footer


Therefore, the NDI 75 is not an indication that you are a Veteran, it indicates you served more than 10 years.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Therefore, the NDI 75 is not an indication that you are a Veteran, it indicates you served more than 10 years.



Excuse me!  You mean I would not be a Veteran for serving more than 10 years?  Are you not contradicting yourself?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Excuse me!  You mean I would not be a Veteran for serving more than 10 years?  Are you not contradicting yourself?



Not me, the system is.  

Just pointing that out to  you.  The VAC minister is addressing those that do not have a card, that indicates they are a Veteran.  It may be redundant to you, as you have the NDI 75 for service over 10 years, but your  buddy that got out at nine, has nothing.

That is what I am pointing out, my good friend and Jedi master.  I am jsut the messenger.....Geez you Int guys are sensitive....


----------



## maniac (12 Dec 2012)

NDI 75 is from DND and so far has done nothing for me except take up room in my wallet.  I can't agree that this is a veteran card because it does not follow the criteria of veteran (agree with the definition or not).  Maybe the definition needs to change first then the card.  I think you can still do 35 years service in the CF without deploying (don't know how that's possible) while some are released 3B with as little as 3-5 years from injuries overseas,  one gets the NDI 75 and the latter does not,  really?

I do support the inclusion of RCMP with definition of veteran as they are supported by VAC.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2012)

Hmm



> A spokesman for Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney said the department welcomes the recommendation, but due to "the current fiscal climate" no changes are imminent.
> Parent's office says the card program would cost $1.5 million to set up and then $300,000 annually.


http://www.torontosun.com/2012/12/11/vets-ombudsman-calls-for-national-id-card

Here's a thought change the issuing criteria for the NDA 75 card to something in line with the VAC definition of Veteran. Problem solved.

Oh yeah I forgot who we're dealing with here, easy inexpensive is not the D/S solution.  :     



Maniac mine got me 25% off a VIA ticket price 8)


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Here's a thought change the issuing criteria for the NDA 75 card to something in line with the VAC definition of Veteran. Problem solved.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot who we're dealing with here, easy inexpensive is not the D/S solution.  :



The NDI 75 is a "Record of Service".   As Danjanou says, change the criteria for issuing the card, to be just that; a record of service -- no matter how long that service was.  It would eliminate maniac's collection of cards in his wallet, as well as those of many others of us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The NDI 75 is a "Record of Service".   As Danjanou says, change the criteria for issuing the card, to be just that; a record of service -- no matter how long that service was.  It would eliminate maniac's collection of cards in his wallet, as well as those of many others of us.


According to this bit from the Ombudsman's recommendations ....


> .... Meeting the requirements of a government-issued identification document and employing modern technology, the National Veterans Identification Card could also be personalized to specify the bearer’s eligibilities to services and benefits, such as those provided by Veterans Affairs Canada and the Canadian Forces Appreciation Program ....


.... it sounds like the new card would also need some sort of chip/technology to incorporate VAC programs as well (a step closer to "swipe your card so you/we can look at your files"?).


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2012)

I've already got a "Vet ID"   :nod:







 :chopper:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> According to this bit from the Ombudsman's recommendations ........ it sounds like the new card would also need some sort of chip/technology to incorporate VAC programs as well (a step closer to "swipe your card so you/we can look at your files"?).



Like the S\N card they issued us all those years ago? You know, the one with the magnetic strip that was supposed to hold our data. The one that never got loaded or activated but we had to carry around with our ID card anyway?  

Sorry, did that sound cynical?  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry, did that sound cynical?  ;D


Cynical, realistic, toe-MAY-to, toe-MAH-to....


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've already got a "Vet ID"   :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet for some strange reason we can't get you to upgrade to this spiffy "vets" outfit





we have cookies
https://www.girlguides.ca/GGC/Cookies/Cookie_History/GGC/Cookies/Cookie_History.aspx?hkey=b4708d8c-f8da-4c57-8ac5-d847d29ef1c4

 >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like the S\N card they issued us all those years ago? You know, the one with the magnetic strip that was supposed to hold our data. The one that never got loaded or activated but we had to carry around with our ID card anyway?
> 
> Sorry, did that sound cynical?  ;D



You don't still carry that card?  It's in my wallet for the day I actually have to use it.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And yet for some strange reason we can't get you to upgrade to this spiffy "vets" outfit
> 
> we have cookies


While I suspect that the Girl Guides have more effective leadership than the Legion, I can't see either being in my future.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've already got a "Vet ID"   :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe, Love that one.  I have one as well, and never can lose it;






 :UNAPC:


dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2012)

Yes, seen. 

But as mentioned, the Wound Stripe/Sacrifice Medal is something I'd rather not add to my bling.  :cheers:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2012)

Insert "but not every wound that Vets have is visible" comment.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, seen.
> 
> But as mentioned, the Wound Stripe/Sacrifice Medal is something I'd rather not add to my bling.  :cheers:



Hey I would trade mine for a chance to wear the vest, that you have.  

I have convinced Mama in letting me get a Chopper, just need the funds :-\

 :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> ....just need the funds :-\


 'Loan-sharking' is an ugly term, but...


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> While I suspect that the Girl Guides have more effective leadership than the Legion, I can't see either being in my future.



No contest really. The Girl Guides have adult leadership.  8)

Now on to more important matters. Tess what begging technique were you able to employ with the D9er to say yes to the bike? So far i've failed in this endeavor.  :'(


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Dec 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> No contest really. The Girl Guides have adult leadership.  8)
> 
> Now on to more important matters. Tess what begging technique were you able to employ with the D9er to say yes to the bike? So far i've failed in this endeavor.  :'(



 As long as she get s a new kitchen....And I am the one that loves to cook, so win win!!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> As long as she get s a new kitchen....And I am the one that loves to cook, so win win!!!


Take it from a paesano who loves to cook and whose 9D redid the kitchen, you will *NOT* regret it.....


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Take it from a paesano who loves to cook and whose 9D redid the kitchen.....


Shhh....we're derailing the thread with motorcycle talk. Don't derail the derail with kitchen talk.  


...although I too spend quality time in my kitchen.  ;D


----------

